# Bridgwater & Taunton



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi guys had look can't to find much I'm here for two day's let's go.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope you brought a hand grinder and clever dripper


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome to our world... Finding an oasis in the Kalahari would be easier... There is Finca in Yeovil if you can get out there other than that bring your own kit & beans as mentioned


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Haha got all my usual travel stuff, V60 Feld2 Crankhouse, Luna. All is well what a shame might be a Niche for pop up here.


----------

